#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Electrostatic precipitator , problem please help

## akanksha khare

we are working on voltage multiplier for negative ion which has 15 stages to produce ozone by high voltage but after 10 stages current become constant and it does not work properly .please reply as soon as possible.we had used capacitor of 0.1F and diode of  4147





  Similar Threads: Physics electrostatic notes free pdf Problem ?? Industrial Define Problem / User Define Problem project work Point charges and electrostatic potentials notes required Problem

----------

